# Has anyone had any luck with burlap?



## WiggleButtz (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a customer that wants customized burlap bags as wedding favors. I have been trying to sublimate them so I can incorporate their colors and I have not had any luck. Has anyone had any success sublimating on burlap? I have an Epson WF 30 and I have great success with 50/50 blends.
THX


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Are you using burlap with polyester in it? You would have better luck with screen printing, vinyl, or heat transfers.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BikerBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

I have pressed sister easy weed on burlap and it worked pretty good, just sticky roller it good first


----------

